# Suche Programmierer für Jetter-SPS mit Display



## Dan (6 März 2009)

Für ein privates Projekt suche ich jemanden, der Jetter-SPS bereits kennt und auch Displays dazu programmieren kann. Es handelt sich um 2 Programme mit Display, daher lohnt sich eine eigene Einarbeitung für mich nicht.


----------



## StefanK (9 März 2009)

Hallo, gib doch mal ein paar mehr Info's.

Welche Steuerung: Nano, Delta, JetControl...?
Welche Bedingeräte: alphanumerisch, graphisch?
Welche Programmierung: Sympas, ST, STX?

Weitere Peripherie? Was soll's werden?

Gruß


----------

